# Auto Import into Lightroom CC?



## justinjleonard (Sep 28, 2019)

Is there any way to reliably and automatically import photos and videos in a "watched folder" into Lightroom CC? I tried setting up an Automator workflow on my Mac for this, but it was a bit hit or miss. Could AppleScript be used instead? Any other way since it seems Adobe isn't interested in adding this as a "basic" feature?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 29, 2019)

Watched folders are a feature in Lightroom Classic but not Lightroom Desktop (the cloud version) at this point. As we're all aware, it's a system where features continue to be added.

It's worth adding it to the feature requests with Adobe, the more interested in a feature the more attention it receives:

https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom-watched-folder


----------

